# I'll never steam Crab Legs again!



## pignit

Decided to try and smoke up some of the fresh Apalachicola Oysters I brought back from Panama City and also had some Snow Crab legs I caught on sale. Put them in the smoker with some alder pellets for about 45 minutes. 










Ron suggested that I shuck a few of the oysters and put some butter and garlic on them before I smoked them. I really tried.... but everytime I would shuck one I'd eat it. Just couldn't set it back down once it was cracked open. These things are delicious.









Honestly I'll never steam crab legs again... they are goin in the smoker. Off the chart stupid good. They were easy to shell also. The oysters were also excellent. Once they opened up I pulled them from the smoker. The touch of smoke on everything really set off the salty flavor. If you get a chance, give it a try.


Thanks for lookin.


----------



## meat hunter

Looks awesome Pig, a must try for one of my future smokes.


----------



## rstr hunter

Looks great. What temps? I'd love to try this.


----------



## bobbydrake

I too am curious about the crabs.  

What temps? 
How long?
Did you start from frozen?


----------



## pignit

The crab legs were frozen. Frozen is the only way I can get them here. I set them out for about a half hour before putting them in the smoker. I ran it at 275 and they took about 45 minutes to smoke. They are precooked so all they actually have to do is get hot. The alder was nice and mild and really added a very light smoke flavor to the crab legs. I sliced up some lemon and squirted them down with it right before eatin.


----------



## salmonclubber

Pig 
you need to put a drip pan under the crab and oysters the salt water that drips out of the seafood will rust out your smoker it is hard on stuff


----------



## pignit

Yep... I wondered about that. I do have the water pan under it and it caught most of it. Thanks!


----------



## brae

Great idea!!  Thanks.  Lobster tails are going in with mine too!!


----------



## ronp

They look great.


----------



## deltadude

_*SMOKE ON DUDE !*_


----------



## erain

i am with you dave on the oysters, shuckem and i would have a hard time getting them to the smoker as well!!! awesome seafood smoke bro!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for something different!!!


----------



## beer-b-q

They Look Great Dave...


----------



## caveman

Terrific looking legs.  Nice looking seafood combo.


----------



## chisoxjim

those oysters look really good,   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





smoked crab legs are pretty much a staple of any all night smoke I do,  toss em' on around 2 a.m., for a cooks snack.


----------



## salmonclubber

Oh and everything looks great nice job


----------



## Bearcarver

Great stuff Dave---slurp !






 to you


Bearcarver


----------



## eaglewing

*So I wonder how long 'uncooked' ones would take??

I would think the shell would allow this to happen seeing as they would almost steam themselves but maybe I'm way off on this...

Don't get me wrong, pre-cooked are gona be faster and easier and a GREAT snack it sounds like!!

Good job Dave 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## rbranstner

I don't doubt that the crab legs are awesome in the smoker. But if you are looking for an alternate way to cook them we always do ours in the microwave and they turn out awesome. They don't get all soggy and they are nice and easy to open.


----------



## pignit

I wouldn't hesitate to do fresh ones this way. May take just a tad longer but I think they would be great.

That was one of the things I loved with this method. They were not soggy or dried out. The meat retained the juicy salty flavor, and the shells dried out so that when you cracked them open the meat just slid right out. The mild alder smoke was perfect for the delicate flavor of the crabs and went well with the oysters too. I would be careful of oversmoking.


----------

